# im pissed ... hair ideas?



## ilovedisneyland (Aug 4, 2005)

do a few days ago i dyed the underneith of my bangs light brown, and its almost completely fadded. not to mention 3 girls in my grade alone copied it, so i now have no desire to redye it the same. im know for doing different more wild things with my hair so if any of you guys have suggestions im open. im more then likely gonna put pink or something in it agian.
-so sick of people copying meee!


----------



## nphernetton (Aug 4, 2005)

How long is your hair?

I'm not too great with coming up with hair ideas for others, but when you dye it if you don't want it to fade, make sure it is a permanent dye (most un-natural colors that are 'do it yourself' are not permanent, a few are though).  

Also, if you do not want the dye to fade, its worth the extra money to go to a salon and get a color-safe shampoo and conditioner.  A brand that I get all the time from Beauty Brands is Halo...unfortunately it's about $15, but it wont strip your hair of the color.  There are some cheaper brands that will work just as well.  If you are covering blonde hair, this is also important because colors seem to fade VERY fast from blonde if you're washing with shampoo from a drugstore....when I went from solid blonde to brown, I dyed it twice before it lost that horrid silvery look...


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Aug 4, 2005)

girl i feel your pain!!! i do crazy stuff myself w/my style and my hair! and it would never fail that a friend or someone would go and do the exact same thing!! pizzed me off to no end!!!! 

as far a ideas for you..  id say to it a violet , like the pigment!! i think that would look awesome w/your light blonde hair


----------



## user2 (Aug 4, 2005)

It never happend to me that one of the girls in school dared to copy my hair color! Why dont you substitute the brownish bangs with some red or purple and add some highlihts in the same color?


----------



## Shawna (Aug 4, 2005)

Purple...............I love the violet pigment idea.  Especially with your blonde hair, it would be so vibrant.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Aug 4, 2005)

purples my fav color...id go for purple!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eye<3Colour* 
_girl i feel your pain!!! i do crazy stuff myself w/my style and my hair! and it would never fail that a friend or someone would go and do the exact same thing!! pizzed me off to no end!!!! 

as far a ideas for you..  id say to it a violet , like the pigment!! i think that would look awesome w/your light blonde hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yea i was thinking purple too. but where the hell am i going to find a purple that will stay?


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Aug 4, 2005)

have you thought about trying Sally Beauty Supply. i know they have some perm and semi perm colors that is a violet. its in a black thin box. worth a try going there, if you havnt.


----------



## user2 (Aug 4, 2005)

There are some colrs (usually they come in little tubes) that you can mix with some peroxyde to fix it in your hair!
Wella makes a good one called Color Charm and they have a numbering system to find the right color for you! Usually you should get them at any good hair shop, look here: http://www.beautydeals.net/shop/list.html?categ=11


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Aug 9, 2005)

Grr i hate when people copy your hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Last year i was the only girl with dark hair and multi colored chunky highlights, and two weeks later half of the girls in my grade has it... Then they all went blonde, and i die my hair DARK DARK DARK brown, and 3 days later, 5 girls have to have their hair dark...

It gets me fustrated


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 12, 2005)

wow. i'm like on a rage with helping people with hair today.

anyway.

How about dying the tips of you hair a coppery red color. I think that would be sososo nice with your blonde hair.


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok, I've never done this but I've heard of people using jello to color their hair, you could get grape jello and use it, but I would check it out on the web first.


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 18, 2005)

Or I just found this website....
http://punky.com/products.html


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tessigrl* 
_Ok, I've never done this but I've heard of people using jello to color their hair, you could get grape jello and use it, but I would check it out on the web first._

 
I ADIVSE no one to do this!!! It's like dying you're hair with kool-aid. It will turn orange-y and just a totally different color. And it is permenant so it'll have to grow out until the color goes away.


----------



## Minnie Girl* (Aug 24, 2005)

If u are looking for bright colored hair dyes that are LONG lasting try manic panic dyes. they come in like little tube/jar things. they sell em at sally beauty supply. my sis used to dye her hair this dark purple color that was gorgeous but punk and it stayed FOREVER. really cool stuff!


----------

